# Cool Trains Videos



## TheCat (Apr 21, 2006)

Great videos!
In some videos of the TGV it appeared that the main concern was the vibration
of the elevated electricity lines. Why not use a third rail instead?


----------



## yayoo (Aug 23, 2006)

Yes but you have to remind that the tgv also runs on classic lines and foreign countries.. I thing that developping a train using both systems (third rail and electrified elevated line) would have been really two expensive (for the SNCF but also for the Deutsche Bahn and Renfe)
That have done it for the Eurostar (3 rail in th UK) but doing it for all the high speed lines and trains. :s
And don't forget that TGVs in Europe run il Belgium, Netherlands. In a few months, the TGV, with the new high speed line, will link Paris to Munich; German ICE will link Paris to Francfort.
It will be the same in a few years with the spanish Velaro and their new lines.
In 15 years you will maybe take a tgv or a velaro from paris to Madrid or Barcelona in 4.5 hours at 360kph!

Can't Wait!!! lol


----------



## yayoo (Aug 23, 2006)

Sorry for 'double posting' but I found something very interesting.
The article is in french, i haven't found one in English




_Il veut battre le record du monde (17/11/2006)

Entre le 15 janvier et le 14 mars, le TGV-Est poussera jusqu'à 540 km/h et peut-être même 600 km/h sur la nouvelle voie. Du jamais vu.

NANCY. _ Les essais de montée en vitesse du TGV-Est européen, commencés cette semaine, doivent permettre d'atteindre la vitesse inégalée de 540 km/h et peut-être même les 600 km/h si les conditions sont favorables.

Les tentatives pour battre le record du monde de vitesse du rail, établi le 18 mai 1990 à 515,3 km/h, se dérouleront entre le 15 janvier prochain et le 14 mars entre la gare Meuse et la gare de Champagne-Ardenne.

Selon le magazine Le Rail, à paraître lundi prochain, qui révèle ce fabuleux défi lancé par les équipes de Réseau Ferré de France (RFF), de la SNCF et l'entreprise Alstom qui construit les rames du TGV, le nom de code de l'opération est V150, soit 150 mètres par seconde. Si ça marche, ce nouveau record devrait rester inégalé certainement pendant plusieurs décennies.

La nouvelle ligne à grande vitesse Est européenne représente en effet une formidable piste d'essai. Elle a commencé à être testée en juin dernier, avec une voiture « Mauzin » spécialement équipée d'appareils de mesures pour ausculter le dénivelé des rails, puis depuis lundi 13 novembre, une rame de huit voitures TGV teste les données de montée en vitesse et enregistre tous les défauts. Les équipes auront alors deux mois pour les corriger et être prêts pour tenter de battre le record du monde de vitesse.

100 km de voies spécialement préparées

Une rame constituée de deux motrices encadrant trois voitures Duplex dont une voiture bar, va s'élancer sur une portion de la ligne préalablement préparée. Une reprise de voie va être effectuée sur près de 100 km entre la gare de Meuse et celle de Champagne. C'est sur ce tronçon et plus spécifiquement sur une quarantaine de km que la rame du record pourra rouler sans problème à plus de 500 km/h.

La caténaire sera retendue pour éviter que le pantographe ne se décroche et les deux motrices du train seront spécialement aménagées dans l'usine Alstom d'Aytré, près de La Rochelle, avec des roues de plus grand diamètre et un rapport d'engrenage adapté.

Départ de la gare lorraine

Ainsi équipée, à partir du 15 janvier et jusqu'au 14 mars, la rame va effectuer quatre marches rapides sur la voie à partir de la gare lorraine de Louvigny, du lundi au vendredi, toujours précédée par une rame TGV normale chargée d'ouvrir la voie.

Toujours selon notre confrère Le Rail, RFF finance le test de vitesse à hauteur de 10 millions d'euros, la SNCF à hauteur de 8 millions et Alstom 10 millions d'euros. L'entreprise de fabrication de matériel, qui s'était fait rafler dernièrement le marché des TER en Ile-de-France au profit du canadien Bombardier, espère des retombées commerciales mondiales de ce nouveau record.

De leur côté, la SNCF et RFF ont intérêt à tester la nouvelle ligne au maximum de ses possibilités et récolteront aussi des lauriers à faire tomber un record du monde qui a tenu si longtemps (17 ans si l'essai est concluant début 2007) pour valoriser le lancement du TGV-Est le 10 juin 2007._






*Tests have just begun on the new french high speed line (paris - Strasbourg) 3 weeks ago. During 2 months, SNCF, Alstom and RFF (French Rail Network) will test the new TGV "POS" (Paris-Ostfrankreich-Süddeutschland) at speeds around 200mph and up to 225mph. They will have 2 months to correct the little 'problems' they may discover on the tracks.

Then from mid-January to mid-Mars, TGV POS will try to break its own speed record. The targeted speed is 540kph (335mph) in a first time, then if the conditions make it possible, they will try to reach an awesome 600kph (375mph), and maybe more...!!! 

Really exciting news! :banana: *


----------



## yayoo (Aug 23, 2006)

New record 5 days ago at 557kph
Video avaliable here:

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=x1Bel_LcjZg&mode=related&search=

and a second one there:

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=n6lBjd2Ij8I

And a really cool link for those who wanna all the speed records in video:

http://tgv16orange.free.fr/videos.html


----------



## Macius (Sep 8, 2005)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=jP1kdFWfQzk
cool video about warsaw metro


----------



## Penhorn (Mar 28, 2006)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=bs6o_L_d0uk

Here's a video I found of the fastest type of train in Canada, operated by VIA rail, it is not as fast as high-speed trains because the tracks are too curvy.


----------



## Top Gear (Sep 19, 2005)

Penhorn said:


> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=bs6o_L_d0uk
> 
> Here's a video I found of the fastest type of train in Canada, operated by VIA rail, it is not as fast as high-speed trains because the tracks are too curvy.


wow, now im depressed.... 

I hope that the windsor corridor or Edmonton-Calgary TGV proposal makes it to building stage

Well, it doesnt matter since im gonna try out the shinkansen AND KTX this summer! :cheers:


----------

